# Titleist Stadry 2015 Cart Bag



## Outofbounder (Jun 25, 2015)

Summary: Nice bag but could be so much better with a little though on storage 6 out of 10

Bought this to replace a Powakaddy premium bag which is in the same price bracket.

Pros
+ aesthetically a great looking bag and looks great with my 913 head covers
+ It is pretty much waterproof
+ side pockets are very accommodating easily take all my waterproofs and extra clothing
+ pocket at the back can be used to store the rain cover
+ large towel holder for Tour towel size towels
Cons
- Umbrella holder location is at the back off the bag so when you put it on the Powakaddy trolley it snags on the trolley straps. The only alternative is to use the putter slot for the umbrella, leaving 13 slots for 14 clubs.
- Not keen on the front pocket sizes, the top 2 are too small. You canâ€™t get a water bottle vertically in the pockets and close it
- Only has one tag to hang towels and accessories on
- No external pen holder
- Rainhood has only one zip which IMO opens in the wrong direction, unnecessarily opening your clubs to the elements.


----------



## Val (Jun 25, 2015)

Fair assessment, I detest the bottom front pocket. In all my other bags that's where I carry water and snacks but because this one is double lined you get very little in it, the other front pockets are fine for what I use them for. The long side pockets are good if a bit small but good enough and the valuable pockets are superb and can vouch for the zips being waterproof. Brolly holder is in a bad location, for me it should be on the front.

That aside, it's a great bag and does what it says.


----------



## chippa1909 (Jun 26, 2015)

Is that the one that you're owed Â£8 for?


----------



## Val (Jun 26, 2015)

chippa1909 said:



			Is that the one that you're owed Â£8 for?
		
Click to expand...

Naw, that's the one that replaced it


----------

